# Dual Dimarzio Humbuckers w/ Fender 5 way Switch- Wiring Diagram HELP!



## djpharoah

Well I am currently setting up my RG7620 and it has a Fender Strat 5 way switch which is new to me. I need to know how to wire up a Dimarzio Blaze Neck and Evolution?

Any ideas/diagrams/advice? e-Rep to all who help


----------



## Stengah_2012

djpharoah said:


> Well I am currently setting up my RG7620 and it has a Fender Strat 5 way switch which is new to me. I need to know how to wire up a Dimarzio Blaze Neck and Evolution?
> 
> Any ideas/diagrams/advice? e-Rep to all who help



Have you checked Dimarzio's website yet? They've got a diagram for a 2 humbucker/1 volume/1 tone/5 way switch, which may help. 

http://www.dimarzio.com//media/diagrams/E.pdf

Seymour Duncan has one as well. I've used Seymour's wiring diagrams for most of my projects regardless of pickup manufacturer. 

Wiring Diagram

I apologize if you've seen these already.


----------



## ZeroSignal

djpharoah said:


> Well I am currently setting up my RG7620 and it has a Fender Strat 5 way switch which is new to me. I need to know how to wire up a Dimarzio Blaze Neck and Evolution?
> 
> Any ideas/diagrams/advice? e-Rep to all who help



http://www.tremol-no.com/images/DiM_8poleRev2.jpg

This worked _perfectly_ on Wednesday when me and my dad put DA7s in my S7320.


----------



## djpharoah

Thanks guys - but those all use the special Ibanez 5 way switch which is wired for use with dual humbuckers. Unfortunately I think the only thing I have to do is purchase this special Ibanez 5 way switch cuz this fender 5 way is not how I want my pickups to be selected.


----------



## Josh Lawson

djpharoah said:


> Thanks guys - but those all use the special Ibanez 5 way switch which is wired for use with dual humbuckers. Unfortunately I think the only thing I have to do is purchase this special Ibanez 5 way switch cuz this fender 5 way is not how I want my pickups to be selected.


This guy Leon is the man. Check out this Picstory and do what he did. If needed PM him to get more info on the exact details but this post is pinned for a really good reason!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-org-workbench/22623-rg7620-doom-project-picstory.html


----------



## Elysian

sure it is, you just don't know the correct way to wire it, it is capable of doing everything the ibanez switch does, in exactly the same order... i'll pull out a switch and see if i can't figure out a diagram for you, its been a while.


----------



## scott from _actual time_

Elysian said:


> sure it is, you just don't know the correct way to wire it, it is capable of doing everything the ibanez switch does, in exactly the same order...


uh, no, the Ibanez "special" 5-way switch for two humbuckers, like in the RG7620 or S7320, is not the same as a Fender-style 5-way, and the Fender-style switch is not capable of doing everything the Ibanez one does. (maybe you meant a 24-pole superswitch?)

djpharoh, you certainly can buy the Ibanez special 5-way. but it may be much easier to find a 24-pole superswitch, which will do everything the Ibanez special switch does if you wire it up right, like the wiring diagram that Stengah_2012 posted.

there are a few decent ways to wire two humbuckers with a Fender-style 5-way, even though there not as cool. here's the best option in this wiring diagram from Seymour Duncan.


----------



## Elysian

scott from _actual time_ said:


> uh, no, the Ibanez "special" 5-way switch for two humbuckers, like in the RG7620 or S7320, is not the same as a Fender-style 5-way, and the Fender-style switch is not capable of doing everything the Ibanez one does. (maybe you meant a 24-pole superswitch?)
> 
> djpharoh, you certainly can buy the Ibanez special 5-way. but it may be much easier to find a 24-pole superswitch, which will do everything the Ibanez special switch does if you wire it up right, like the wiring diagram that Stengah_2012 posted.
> 
> there are a few decent ways to wire two humbuckers with a Fender-style 5-way, even though there not as cool. here's the best option in this wiring diagram from Seymour Duncan.



so what can the ibanez 5 way do that a fender 5 way can't?


----------



## scott from _actual time_

Elysian said:


> so what can the ibanez 5 way do that a fender 5 way can't?


pretty much all three middle positions on a RG7620.  the Fender-style 5-way is designed to run three pickups in a simple on/off/combined way. the Ibanez special 5-way will coil-cut both humbuckers in position 4, run them both full in position 3 (unlike position 3 on the Fender), and will run the neck in parallel in position 2 (which requires a completely different connectivity).


----------



## Elysian

scott from _actual time_ said:


> pretty much all three middle positions on a RG7620.  the Fender-style 5-way is designed to run three pickups in a simple on/off/combined way. the Ibanez special 5-way will coil-cut both humbuckers in position 4, run them both full in position 3 (unlike position 3 on the Fender), and will run the neck in parallel in position 2 (which requires a completely different connectivity).



interesting, i would have figured with the fender switch basically being 2 3 poled switches you could accomplish all that, but fender switches give me headaches just looking at them, soo....


----------



## djpharoah

Thanks a lot Scott - I will try to get the YM-50 so the wiring can be done easier. The YM-50 switch costs $11 and the Dimarzio Switch is $30 which I think is a bit steep for a switch.


----------



## Josh Lawson

scott from _actual time_ said:


> pretty much all three middle positions on a RG7620.  the Fender-style 5-way is designed to run three pickups in a simple on/off/combined way. the Ibanez special 5-way will coil-cut both humbuckers in position 4, run them both full in position 3 (unlike position 3 on the Fender), and will run the neck in parallel in position 2 (which requires a completely different connectivity).


This thread might be helpful.

Differences between YM-50 and Ibanez 5 way? - Jemsite

In my RG7420, the bridge pickup had three connecters and the neck had the 4+shield.


----------



## scott from _actual time_

djpharoah said:


> Thanks a lot Scott - I will try to get the YM-50 so the wiring can be done easier. The YM-50 switch costs $11 and the Dimarzio Switch is $30 which I think is a bit steep for a switch.



don't do it! the YM50 _is_ a Fender-style 5-way switch. it does exactly the same combinations as a Fender 5-way, so it is _not_ what you want. the YM50 is the switch in Ibanez H/S/S or H/S/H guitars and it works exactly like a Fender 5-way.

the Dimarzio 24-pole switch is expensive, but all the 24-pole switches are expensive. Fender sells a 24-pole that is cheaper, more like $15--check out this guy's info page. stewmac.com also sells one for about $20 plus shipping. also check AllParts.com--they sell one, but i forget how much it is.




Josh Lawson said:


> This thread might be helpful.
> Differences between YM-50 and Ibanez 5 way? - Jemsite


yeah--check out the dude who posted second in that thread. sounds like he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## djpharoah

Hey Scott - I am getting an Ibanez 5 Way from a friend of mine who swapped it out for a 3way. Also the fender 5 way thats in my RG7620 just dropped as I was playing.


----------



## scott from _actual time_

djpharoah said:


> Hey Scott - I am getting an Ibanez 5 Way from a friend of mine who swapped it out for a 3way.


score!!  don't let him have it back!


----------

